# 17500 AED salary



## muppet22 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello y'all.

I have a job offer to work at Dubai airport earning 17500AED per month. Health insurance is the only thing that will be paid by the company.

I am single, 25 yrs old, from the UK and have no commitments other than a £250 per month car loan from the UK.

If I get a decent one bed place for say 60k. Will the remaining 150000 AED per year or say 12000AED a month be enough to cover a reasonable lifestyle whilst also being able to save a bunch of cash?

I know there are loads of threads on this topic but some seem to date back a few years and I'd like the latest info!

Thanks,
Tim.


----------



## kentiwi84 (Jan 1, 2011)

:juggle: keeping in consideration u have to pay about 10k of deposit, agent, power etc fee before u move in so u will need to get that before u even think about moving here. but yea if u shop around and find cheap places to buy meat and other stuff then 12000 aed will be enough to live off as long as ur not spending like its going out of fasion. Dubai is expensive in some places and cheap in others u just got to find the right spots and ur set... taxis are cheap but be warned they add up CHUR!!


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

TO be honest it all depends on what you are looking for.

You can rent a room in an apartment - approx 3k a month all inclusive - you can certainly look at areas that are close to Metro Stations - depending on work times - as the Metro runs from 6am - 11pm

If you look at having weekly expenses of AED 1,500 a week - that will cover food, entertainment, etc - if you are not planning to be going out every night of the week!!!

That would leave you in the region of AED 7000 to send back to UK each month

From my experience that is more than adequate - that depends of course if you want to share an apartment - which is probably the most cost effective way - otherwise you will have to consider on renting your own place - Deposit, Rent in advance, DEWA deposit

Hope this gives you some food for thought


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Tim

It will all depend on where you decide to live and if you end up sharing. The location of the airport has cheaper rental prices than say the marina but with prices still low for dubai you may get somewhere good sharing here. When moving somewhere new it may help to share to get to know people also. If you rent yourself you'll have a lot off setup costs plus 10% commission & 10% deposit so this all adds up. 
You dont mention if you intend on driving so that is another cost you would need to consider.

Dubai is an expensive place but can also be done on a budget no problem. There's plenty of website these days running special offers for restaurants/gym membership etc so not everything needs to be expensive. 

Supermarkets & taxi's can put a big dent in your weekly spending so if you dont drive, as someone also mentioned try and live near a metro station.

JP



muppet22 said:


> Hello y'all.
> 
> I have a job offer to work at Dubai airport earning 17500AED per month. Health insurance is the only thing that will be paid by the company.
> 
> ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You won't live extravagantly but you'll manage ok if you are disciplined with your expenses, and you should be able to save a bit.


----------



## muppet22 (Jan 31, 2011)

thanks for responses. 
I would be looking at renting my own one bed place for circa 60k and owning my own car. if I can't save a reasonable amount of cash ie around £500 a month with those criteria in mind then I don't think it's viable to relocate. 
tim.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello. You can get a studio room or a one bedroom apartment with around 30/K, and that would be near the airport... for shopping, if you are willing to eat 2 meals a day in a restaurant that would cost you around 50/day more or less, depending on you... you can buy a used car paying around 1200 monthly.... so for my self I think you can try the experience here!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What type of life do you live in the UK? You are not going to have to scrimp by but if you are the type of person who has to try and keep up with the jones's, you may find VERY difficult to save anything with that salary.


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

*17500*

The killer is the cost of going out and drinking. If you can restrict yourself to one big night out a week you will have no problems achieving your goals with that salary. Buying take away drinks from the northern emirates is very cheap. JLT has plenty of one bedroom apartments at 60K and very close to the Metro. :clap2:


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

he find one bedrooms in marina near metro station with around 46k and furnished... diamond buildings.



BerndinDubai said:


> The killer is the cost of going out and drinking. If you can restrict yourself to one big night out a week you will have no problems achieving your goals with that salary. Buying take away drinks from the northern emirates is very cheap. JLT has plenty of one bedroom apartments at 60K and very close to the Metro. :clap2:


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you folks kidding me, Almost 18k for single 25 yr old not enough ?

Unless you want to a blinged out apartment on the plam, drive a new super car and get sloshed at expensive bars everynight. It's quite suffienct I would say. I know one half brit half american dude makes less than that. Has four cars ! ( although he did buy three of them second hand ) lives in a one bed and another brit girl with a nice apt and car and likes to party a little. Both make just around that much ( less not more ) and they are just fine. 

Just the few first months would be a bit tough to pay deposits and stuff once you settle down should be quite the cruise.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

I am trying to put myself in your shoes and when I do that I think that you have to focus in your goal.

How much do you really want to save per month in pounds ? Really you have to come up with a number and use our famous excel spread sheet : -)

Sure thing is that you will hang out and party and this will eat up a good chunk of your net income. So being responsible on how you spend is a challenge. I do not wanna sound your mom 

You would also think about in living in areas close to your work and groceries. I have been living in Deira (hotel) which is pretty close to the airport until I find a real place I can call home. There are plenty of areas where you can rent close to your work that are cheap and decent.

You will for sure buy a car here. Since the steering wheel is on the right side in UK you cannot bring you car here. You want to consider selling it or pass onto relatives....

Food is dirty cheap @ groceries and if you live close to the creek, deira it is unbelievably cheaper...

Really all you need is a studio in a decent place close to work cuz sure thing you will need a car to drive around/ party 

Excessive entertainment with alcohol gatherings/ clubs will "slim up" your wallet

Good luck


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Most people I work with make a bit more then that, have transportation provided and housing and are in debt to the point that most of them will probly do runners when they leave here leaving a great deal in credit card debt.... 

It really is about living in your means and not trying to keep up with the next person.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

desertdude said:


> Are you folks kidding me, Almost 18k for single 25 yr old not enough ?
> 
> Unless you want to a blinged out apartment on the plam, drive a new super car and get sloshed at expensive bars everynight. It's quite suffienct I would say. I know one half brit half american dude makes less than that. Has four cars ! ( although he did buy three of them second hand ) lives in a one bed and another brit girl with a nice apt and car and likes to party a little. Both make just around that much ( less not more ) and they are just fine.
> 
> Just the few first months would be a bit tough to pay deposits and stuff once you settle down should be quite the cruise.


And they have probably maxed out the credit cards & taken out loans to purchase the cars....

This salary in my opinion is fine if you dont like going out drinking/partying.....If your wanting to go out, etc, dont be expecting to save much money, infact dont expect to save any at all


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Nope not really. Again maybe we are worlds apart on this issue, but then again neither do I drink and my partying days are behind me.

Everthing does not have to bought from expensive mall outlets, nothing wrong with staying in a few nights a week i.e living reasonably, but then again I believe in getting my best and biggest bang for the buck.

I also agree with Cannuck when he says when you have to focus on your goals here it seems to be saving 500 quid to me that seems totally doable to me, but if he's comming here to party and get a taste of the "good life" then even 80k per month won't be enough. Its all relative I say.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

another piece of advise...

If I WERE you, I would not take car loans/ I would not even apply for a AED credit card. For cheques, I would only use them ONLY when it is really needed and never then use them again

Have a quick look in the laws. You can go to jail if your cheque bounces. Stick with your UK chip credit card and try negotiating a better fee. You for sure want to continue improving your credit score in UK

For cars, you will be tempted to buy new ones. Well if you do, pay in cash; but hey you can find pretty good deals in used cars. I mean PRETTY GOOD INDEED!!!

Don't be caught up N the hype


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I would not get out of bed in the morning for that amount


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

stewart said:


> I would not get out of bed in the morning for that amount


Niether would I when i'm sixty!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Niether would I when i'm sixty!


Oh your so funny Bigjimbo LOL.
Lucky I know you! Or maybe it is unlucky that I do PMSL
:clap2::clap2:


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

stewart said:


> Oh your so funny Bigjimbo LOL.
> Lucky I know you! Or maybe it is unlucky that I do PMSL
> :clap2::clap2:


Told him he would get into trouble for that comment. 

I've got some money for you guys, they added a bill in they shouldn't have. 500 to share


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

You will be fine!  Just don't get carried too far away by all the night clubs and shopping festival. 

To be honest i dont think you will save any during the first year as you will still go out and do stuffs! Then second year, should be better!


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

In those topics it is always about the nightlife... Could someone post the current avg. prices for a a) pint of beer, b) longdrink/mixer and c) cocktail in the "common" bars & clubs?

Thanks.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Soft drink/water 12-20, Beer 20+ (40 in some famous places), Cocktail 30+ (or 60 in some famous places), Wine 30+, Shots 30+ 

these are quoted in UAE dirhams


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

I think that's plenty for a single person. There are so many options for cheap studio/1 bedroom housing (60k AED/year) within 10 minutes of the airport: Mirdif, Business Bay, Jumeirah Lakes Tower (JLT), etc.

You will have to make sure you have enough to cover the set up costs, which can be significant:
- Commission equal to 5% of the yearly rent + security deposit
- Utility set up fees
- Appliances and furniture

Like others said, if you can keep your head clear and figure out how much you want to save each month (and put it aside automatically)...then you'll be fine. If you plan on eating out every other night and drinking all weekend, then you'll probably be in a bit of trouble.

Steer clear of any type of loan or credit cards. If you can't afford to pay cash for it, then don't get it.


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

Amame said:


> Soft drink/water 12-20, Beer 20+ (40 in some famous places), Cocktail 30+ (or 60 in some famous places), Wine 30+, Shots 30+
> 
> these are quoted in UAE dirhams


Thank you!


----------

